# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Alle soorten alcohol vergroten kans op borstkanker - Elsevier

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Alle soorten alcohol vergroten kans op borstkanker*
*Elsevier - 27 sept 2007*
(Novum/AP) - Alle soorten alcoholhoudende drank vergroten de kans op borstkanker in gelijke mate. Dat hebben Amerikaanse onderzoekers vastgesteld. Dat het drinken van alcohol de kans op borstkanker vergroot is eerder vastgesteld, maar het was tot nu *...*
Alcoholhoudende dranken vergroten de kans op borstkanker Food Holland
*alle 7 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

